# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  naqsh faryadi

## khuddin

ahiye ab aisii jagah chalakar jahaa.N koii na ho 
hamasuKhan koii na ho aur hamazabaa.N koii na ho

bedar-o-diivaar saa ik ghar banaayaa chaahiye 
koii hamasaayaa na ho aur paasabaa.N koii na ho 

pa.Diye gar biimaar to koii na ho tiimaaradaar 
aur agar mar jaaiiye to nauhaa_Khvaa.N koii na ho

----------


## jimmi

*Wah bahut khoob janab*

----------

